# Sno-way bought, need parts, help!



## kodiak (Feb 6, 2004)

I bought an older Sno-way plow and I don't know what the model is or anything, I did'nt think plows were this complicated but i guess i was wrong, all i have is the plow,"A" frame and 2 side cyl. I need a pump (but don't know what to get), frame (that i'm going to make), and I need a wiring harness. I called a Dealer and he gave me a tude and none of the web sites tell you anything other than what they want to sell u now. Can someone help? Can I mix match or do I have to stay with Sno-way parts?


----------



## Mebes (Feb 7, 2004)

I am working on a snow way problem with another member on a different thread.
Maybe he could send you some pics of his setup.
There are a quite a few pics in this thread already.
Along with an extensive discussion of his electrical setup.
I have the snowway manual that he e-mailed to me if you need it send me a PM and i'd be happy to email it to you.
Good luck 
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=16194


----------

